# Metal halide temp lights



## cmac1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how many temp 400w metal halides it would take to light a 40,000 sf construction site,if someone could direct me to a website or knows how many sf a light will do at 20ft High I'd appreciate it.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

google foot candle tables


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I"d say 50-60 as a wild guess


----------



## cmac1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I was figuring the same,around 25-30ft apart.Just wondering what the scientific way of calculating this is.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I just used four of them on an 11,000 sq. ft. fit up and had no complaints from any of the other trades. 400W MH.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.gelighting.com/LightingW...sistant-toolkit/lighting-layout-estimator.jsp

comes up with 42 fixtures for 25 foot candles


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

wcord said:


> http://www.gelighting.com/LightingW...sistant-toolkit/lighting-layout-estimator.jsp
> 
> comes up with 42 fixtures for 25 foot candles


I was going for 35-40 fc's so everyone is not squinting


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

20 will probably be fine. It's temp lighting, not production lighting.

Temp lighting is just that, enough you can walk around without tripping over stuff. If the GC's or carpenters need more, have them provide their own light stands where they need it.

And at that height, I'd go with low bays. 250W MH gets you 8 fc.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> 20 will probably be fine. It's temp lighting, not production lighting.
> 
> Temp lighting is just that, enough you can walk around without tripping over stuff. If the GC's or carpenters need more, have them provide their own light stands where they need it.
> 
> And at that height, I'd go with low bays. 250W MH gets you 8 fc.


You must not care about the safety and welfare of your fellow construction workers?? I wouldnt go below 25fc or someone may poke an eye out


----------

